# Custom NIXON 51-30



## captblackadder (Aug 23, 2012)

I know Nixon's are not considered serious watches and sit more in the ' fashion watch' category, but i still think that the 51- 30 is great looking watch. The plus about these watches is they always maintain their resale value; in part form or as a whole.
However I couldn't find one that had everything I wanted so I purchased some broken ones off e-bay and built one up to my liking. 
Custom hands and brushed steel finish (started off black PDV coated; blasted and then polished). I liked the look of the Junkers cockpit series, sort of based on an aircraft instrument, however they are TINY watches (see pic) and I wanted something bigger, hence the Nixon 51-30. I have tried to get that aircraft/military look with my 51-30 - I hope you like it.







































http://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww105/captblackaddder/Nixon 51-30 custom build/IMG_1923.jpg


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice gimmick, but still fashion and not a tool watch imho. Will crack under presure.


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks fantastic bro!! I love the Nixon styling generally, and to see some people like you customizing them is awesome!


----------



## captblackadder (Aug 23, 2012)

Cheers pjosh! And stuffler let's be honest, who REALLY puts any watch under actual pressure? Professional watch wearers? Watches are generally collected because people like how they look. I doubt more than 10% of the members here actually hammer their time pieces under real world industrial conditions. 

It's all subjective. Plus I class my 1992 Rolex Explorer as just as much as a fashion watch as this. Watches ARE fashion, whether they cost £6,000 or £60. 

Well, that's my opinion, and I own about 30 time pieces from U-bouts to Sinns to Tags to my old Explorer. It's just what you like.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

captblackadder said:


> Cheers pjosh! And stuffler let's be honest, who REALLY puts any watch under actual pressure? Professional watch wearers? Watches are generally collected because people like how they look. I doubt more than 10% of the members here actually hammer their time pieces under real world industrial conditions.
> 
> It's all subjective. Plus I class my 1992 Rolex Explorer as just as much as a fashion watch as this. Watches ARE fashion, whether they cost £6,000 or £60.
> 
> Well, that's my opinion, and I own about 30 time pieces from U-bouts to Sinns to Tags to my old Explorer. It's just what you like.


Well, your post has been moved from our PMWF to this place. A military/tool/flieger watch should take some presure and I doubt the Nixon could withstand any. And of course I wasn't taking about a hammer.


----------



## captblackadder (Aug 23, 2012)

I never suggested it would. I just said it looks nice. And I posted it there because I'm new to this forum, thanks for the warm welcome.

And I'm not a watch elitist. Which allows me to enjoy a much broader range of time pieces. Sweet!


----------



## MisterE (Aug 7, 2007)

I think it looks cool. It's sure to catch someone's eye in the pressurized cabin of a A320 while snacking on pretzels and a coke. To me your story is just as interesting as the piece you created.

Mistere


----------



## captblackadder (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, I enjoyed doing it too! Very fiddly work... Imagine doing it to a small ladies watch!


----------



## timetokill (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm a fan of the 51-30 as well - nice work on this one!
I love the look of it!


----------



## MSK (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice Work! It does look better after the custom. Can I ask how much you paid for the watch ?


----------



## natnaes (Apr 15, 2012)

Did you do the blasting and polishing? Would love to see a video on it! Also, welcome to the forums


----------



## go_getta (Nov 30, 2012)

natnaes said:


> Did you do the blasting and polishing? Would love to see a video on it! Also, welcome to the forums


second this...


----------



## Irishsig (Sep 17, 2012)

I love the mods you've done to the Nixon!
I've actually been looking to buy a 51-30 but they were always missing something for me.
Now I know what it was, awesome job. Let me know if u ever decide to sell.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Use my Nixon to surf and it has been taking ocean water pressure for 6 years and still runs great!*


----------



## Marko.lachapelle (Apr 4, 2012)

Im a huge nixon fan and honnestly don't waste your time reply to those watch snobs these poeple bash on fashion watch brand for no reason.
Your 51-30 look just amazing to be honnest I kind of feel like my ceramic 51-30 suck next to your watch loll
Welcome to the forum !


----------



## khoward (Jan 31, 2007)

Honestly these watches (51-30) are built like tanks and are 300m water resistent with swiss movements-I've owned over 400 watches and have owned 3 of these. They are alot tougher than alot of watches more expensive. Don't listen to the guy who said "it won't withstand the pressure because its a fashion watch" (Really?!...the guy does a mod this cool and thats your comment) Nice work!


----------



## Metal Made Fox (Sep 29, 2012)

That looks awesome! Let me know if you ever want to get rid of it. I'll be glad to buy this puppy.


----------



## captblackadder (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi, sorry, haven't been on forum for a while! I paid about £200 for two broken watches, and made this one.


----------



## captblackadder (Aug 23, 2012)

Also just noticed there's way more comments! Thanks for all your praise, yes watch snobs are deluded, a good watch is the one you like to look at and tells the time! I think I mentioned I had a Rolex explorer (still do) never been that good at being a 'watch', leaked and has never told the right time, 8 seconds out +-, and I'm not spending anymore moony on it!

Yes I blasted the case with glass media, I do have a few pictures of the build on my iPhone, but not the blasting process. I have access to a blaster in an engineering establishment. Fiddly job.

Other than that the hands were the hardest part to mod simply because they are so bloody small! I used model paints and tooth pics to support, found out all I needed to know on internet really... Oh And I pressed the glass in with a pillar drill, don't have a press!


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

> "it won't withstand the pressure because its a fashion watch" (Really?!...the guy does a mod this cool and thats your comment) Nice work!


well said, why the watch snobs lurk in the fashion threads is beyond me!!!! o|!!!

ps your nixon looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## BIGPOCKETS (Sep 22, 2009)

Love your NIXON!!It looks awesome.
Watch snobs are idiots! They don't get it...I've had ROLEX, BREITLING, TAGs, SEIKOS, etc....as well as some HOMAGEs.....
I love the 51-30, but is WAY too big. Have you seen the new 48-30?It's just that little bit smaller & looks sweet..do you do re-lume jobs?
LOL


----------



## DOHCta (Jan 1, 2014)

Bring this back from the dead.

I just this week flicked an all black 51-30 chrono and I wished I had seen this first!

Unfortunately they do not hold value as well as you might have expected, though this definitely has a unique appeal to it. 

That looks AWESOME. Well done brother.


----------



## thebig (Apr 2, 2014)

Awesome watch. Really jealous.

Sorry to bump up a old thread but i need help from nixon 51-30 owners.

I want to biy a 51-30 from a friend but its all black. I would like to know how can i have access to the number on the dial to paint them? Please email me as i dont come here often. Any help is appreciated. Pictures or video are really helpfull too.

[email protected]


----------



## thebig (Apr 2, 2014)

Nothing no one can help out !!??


----------



## Diego161080 (Sep 22, 2012)

I think this series is one of the coolest of all time from this brand. Think about how wide the brand is producing watches of all kind. You can check out some of the 51-30 models from Nixon here.


----------



## GrapeApe (Sep 2, 2014)

Might I add. I am pretty new to the world of watches but fell in love with them as soon as I got my first real watch as a present.

The Nixon Rover SS









For the last 2 years I've worn this watch nearly almost everyday and I mean almost everyday. From out clubbing to fixing machines all day. The watch has some minor scuffs and scratches but the thing really is built like a tank and still looks great. It's also been wet countless times and it's doing great.

I believe Nixon is a more sport oriented "fashion" watch, they are designed by extreme-sport athletes so they do pride themselves in making some of their model lines pretty tough while making it look good. Honestly I think they are amazing watches for the price. I've already gotten another 3 lol.

The Sentry Leather









The Don








and my other favorite the Rover Chrono.









I think if you're especially of the younger crowd, these watches are awesome for the everyday wear. Not too expensive that you have to worry about being gentle but also tough enough to be able to put it through some abuse.

I do want to try Invictas next, though I seem to be reading a ton of mixed reviews about them...


----------



## MartiR (Jan 20, 2015)

Talk about reviving a zombie thread... but to the OP I'm curious if in your work with the 5130 if you've found a way to replace the glass or remove the bezel?

I have always like Nixon and I actually have a few of them in addition to my collection of Omega, Hamilton, Breitling and more. I use mine as scuba diving watches at constant 100' depth or greater dives without fail.


----------



## offwhite12345 (Nov 27, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

offwhite12345 said:


> Nice work!


Thanks for reviving a 5 yrs old thread.


----------

